# Loyola Marymount Review after first semester (1 Viewer)



## One_Girl_Revolution (Dec 8, 2011)

After my first semester of graduate film school, I feel like changing schools or career fields.I absolutely hated LMU's program.  The faculty is so unorganized. First semester as a production student was very overwhelming.Class Scheduling is terrible. Imagine having a 5 hour cinematography followed by a 3.5 hour screenwriting course at night. Never writing scripts then being told you Have 4 days to write scripts on the weekly basis. 
Faculty expect a lot but didn't offer courses like sound the first semester which really hurt a lot of student's final films. Also there are a lot of restrictions to first year grad student when it comes to using camera and sound equipment. Editing professor was terrible.Scattered brained. cinematography professor and department chair does weekly quizzes as well as random questions on geography and 80s pop culture. Watch out!

  Anyway, My backup career is clinical psych.I'm worried after putting in all this money, my career won't take off. I also don't think it's healthy to be working 12-18 hours on set. Too many become professors or end up changing fields after spending thousands on M.F.A. in filmI'd rather just get a paid internship through a production company and see what happens!


----------



## Razor Ramone (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow, I'm really surprised and disappointed to hear that as LMU was one of my top choices. Now I may have to reconsider since I'd hate to waste 3 years for nothing.

By any chance do you know if any of the MFA Writing and Producing for TV majors (and regular Screenwriting MFA majors) are happy or are they just as unsatisfied? Please let me know if you get the chance and thanks for the review!


----------



## R. Sid (Dec 10, 2011)

Though I am not applying to LMU, I would like to thank you for the effort and time spent in reviewing the school.

Hope you do get to change schools and get into a program which you like.


----------



## 4ms4 (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm a second year in the Writing & Producing for TV program @ LMU and love it. We have amazing screenwriting professors and will leave 2 specs, 2 originals, 1 feature and a sizzle reel presentation. If you want more info, message me and we can setup time to chat.


----------



## Razor Ramone (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for your response 4ms4! It sounded like a great program and I just wanted to make sure it was worth it to apply. I also appreciate your offer to message you for more info. In a few months, if I find out I get accepted I'm sure I'll take you up on that as I'll probably have a lot of questions. Thanks again!


----------



## Don't give them my name (Jan 11, 2012)

As a first year graduate screenwriting student, I personally have only positive things to say about the program. My professors have all been excellent thus far and I've learned quite a bit. 

I think it's pretty safe to say that this student does not speak for all the graduate students. I know many production students who are very satisfied with their experience.

I would definitely recommend applying to LMU to anyone looking into film school, particularly screenwriting.


----------



## BSPL (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm a first year production grad at LMU as well and I completely disagree with the original poster. I will admit it was a tough first semester, but I'm not paying tens of thousands of dollars to be coddled. LMU has an array of great professors but they can only teach you if you are willing to learn.
To specifically address some misconceptions posted, first off the quizzes in Cinematography, which I had the same professor, were not bogus as the poster made it sound. The quizzes were entirely relevant and directly related to lectures, reading, demonstrations and exercises. In fact, the only possible way you could fail a quiz is if you just didn't pay attention or show up to class. There were no trick questions, just simple questions on what we had learned in class the previous week. The questions the poster referenced about geography and pop culture? Those were ALWAYS just extra credit questions and the teacher did them to give us a break if we needed and most of the time for a laugh. That teacher was challenging and intense, but I respect him greatly and learned so much in this class. I will take that professor again the next chance I get. 
Now, I agree that the faculty was slightly unorganized this semester, however it is my understanding that this is because they just revamped the program and were still smoothing out a few bumps. I don't think it even came close to making it a negative experience though, I rolled with the punches. There are many professors there that really go above and beyond in helping students and are a great support and reference. The department chair/cinematography teacher is phenomenal and the grad director is wonderful. Both are extremely accessible and helpful, I never felt like I asked a stupid question (even though I KNOW I did) because they always treated me with respect and helped me to the best of their abilities. I appreciated that they got to know us and seem to genuinely care about us. I know that is one reason I chose LMU over other schools, it's a small program and as an individual you will get more guidance and attention from professors than other schools like USC. 
The scheduling was difficult and a bit extreme, hopefully they change that but it didn't make the semester horrible. I had one long day a week, Thursdays from 9-3 then 4:30-7. Then M-W I only had one class a day for 3 hours.
I will also agree, screenwriting was tough. I've never written scripts before and I struggled quite a bit but I finished the semester feeling like I had grown a lot and really explored new possibilities. Am I an amazing writer now? Not a chance, but wow do I respect it. 
Then the poster complained that not learning sound hurt a lot of students' final films. It's true we didn't take sound last semester, (we are taking it this semester) but we were allowed to work with outside resources. Whether that was Recording Arts students or 2nd and 3rd year grads. The quality of the final films last semester were mixed. There were some really impressive films, some that were forgettable and some that were pretty awful. Yet we all had the same opportunities, almost all stuck to the same low-budget and had access to the same people and equipment. It hurt the quality? The only thing that hurt the quality of your film was YOU. 
Overall, the program is tough. There are some moments where you will feel like you never want to look at or create film again, but you push through it. They will shove knowledge at you from every direction and it can be overwhelming at times, but as a production student you need to understand and be familiar with all aspects of film-making. Whether that's writing, producing, camera, lighting, design, editing, sound... ect. We learn it all. Will we be great at all aspects? No, that's ridiculous, film is a collaboration above all else and each part of a team will have strengths and weaknesses. However, you will understand all of the parts, respect them and leave school feeling prepared to enter the industry. I personally feel like if you are going to graduate school for film, you should be prepared to work your ass off. With this program, you will take from it exactly what you choose to put into it. If you half-ass everything and don't take it seriously, you will probably have the same experience that the original poster did. BUT if you DO work hard and make the most of every resource and moment you are given, you will have a great experience and actually enter the film industry knowing what you are doing. 
Sorry for the ridiculously long post but I don't want someone swayed from LMU because one student had a bad experience. To be frank, you probably aren't meant to work in film if you are whining about long set days. I feel like the poster didn't quite understand what film school is for and what we will be (hopefully) doing when we graduate. Film is hard work (and film school is EXPENSIVE), think about whether it's worth it to you to pursue it. If you find it is, LMU is a great place to learn and grow. I know that personally, it's one of the best choices I ever made. If anyone has a question about the production program or wants an opinion about something more specific in the program, please feel free to message me and I will try to help. Good luck to anyone applying! Fair warning though: LMU sends out letters LATE, prepare to go insane while you wait!


----------



## DailynDominic (Feb 10, 2012)

I am working with the powers that be and we would like feedback from you on what questions did you have about the application process that wasn't available on our website?


----------



## kalena122 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's reviews. I got automatically accepted this year to the Writing & Producing for TV program based on my submission last year (deferred acceptance). 

I'd like to ask how rigorous the program would be for someone with just a writing background. All film knowledge and vocabulary I have is self-taught and self-researched. Would it be easy for me to transition into this program? It sounds like it is pretty intense and that I'd need to hit the ground running with embedded film "muscle memory". True? 

Another question: I gravitated to LMU because its program incorporates business classes about the film industry. So, how well did/does it help you navigate the financial and logistical side of things?

I did pretty well in undergrad, so I'm not afraid to work hard and seek out professors/mentors, as you guys have mentioned here. I just don't know if a Literary Journalism undergrad will be able to survive!

Any advice is appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## DailynDominic (Feb 27, 2012)

hello,

I am a second year Writing and Producing student and I would like to Welcome you to LMU. It is mostly a writing program, with Business as the secondary focus. They are working to add more production elements to classes, to ensure that each student is well rounded and can maneuver on and off set with ease. You are there to learn and they will teach you regardless of the level of writing, production, or business background that you have. Regardless of how much background you have in writing, this program will be a new experience in story telling. 

You wont get in too deep into the business side of things, until the second half of the three year program. It will take care of you on all that you need to know in regards to: Budgeting, Scheduling, Financing, and managing. 

You must believe in yourself and you will be fine. Work with the right people and never be afraid to ask the right questions to the right people. Please add me on facebook and I will introduce you to everyone else that is currently in the program.

Thanks,
Brandon Tanori


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm wondering if any of the WPT students/former students are still active on here? I'd love to chat with any of you about the program. I'm drawn to LMU because of this specific program.


----------

